
Inventables, Material and Technology Marketplace - aditya
https://www.inventables.com/
======
tonystubblebine
I saw these guys present a few years ago when they were a subscription service
for corporate R&D groups. They would send a regular shipment of materials,
tagged with very simple descriptions ("this could be good for..."), and longer
data sheets.

The idea was that they wanted to put the material in someone's hands in order
to spark creativity.

Since then I've wanted to see a similar service for software. There's a lot of
friction in evaluating new technologies--money and trust. On the trust angle,
it's hard to trust the documenation and claims, and it's hard to trust that
the installation experience is going to be easy. But you could package things
up on a Knoppix DVD with everything pre-installed, with sample code, and with
simple exercises to get you going.

For example, I'm aware that there's a lot going on in NoSQL technologies, but
I don't have any pressing needs forcing me to understand them. But the right
presentation could probably spark my imagination.

I think this would be a really fun company because it's basically all learning
and brainstorming.

------
Ixiaus
Interesting website, kind of irritating that the whole thing is using HTTPS;
they should only implement that for logins/ecommerce, not for general
browsing.

~~~
nevernormal1
What was irritating about it being HTTPS?

